# Convinced its My Thyroid



## kushpacks (Dec 23, 2010)

Over the past years I've been experiencing debilitating anxiety. I had symptoms that also consisted of constant sweating and cold intolerance, which I never though could of been related to anything other then anxiety.

I recently was given inderal and nearly everything seemed to get better. Not sure if this could of been just a placebo or what but it helped. I also had very course brittle dry hair and this lead me to make a connection to it being part of the believed thyroid problem.

Soon after my dose of inderal my frizzed out and dry hair nearly immediately turned soft and fine in front of my eyes... why would the inderal do this I thought . Now most symptoms aren't really aren't getting the same relief by the inderal as they once were. I asked my doctor about possibly uping the mg but he said since I'm already at 40mg 3x a day that I could risk cardiac arrest if i went any higher. 
The first line of labs didn't show up with anything and I'm in the process of getting more but what if these show up with nothing as well, I feel just as bad and now I'm coming to a point where I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kushpacks said:


> Over the past years I've been experiencing debilitating anxiety. I had symptoms that also consisted of constant sweating and cold intolerance, which I never though could of been related to anything other then anxiety.
> 
> I recently was given inderal and nearly everything seemed to get better. Not sure if this could of been just a placebo or what but it helped. I also had very course brittle dry hair and this lead me to make a connection to it being part of the believed thyroid problem.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome! Do you have recent thyroid lab results and ranges you could share w/us? Have you had any antibodies' tests run?

Here are suggested tests if you have not had any.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------



## kushpacks (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't have the test on hand but from what I can comprehend everything was in range. He forgot to order the anti-tpo and some other test I asked... he seems to have his mind made up that its just anxiety. Why the frizzy hair and the cold intolerance, and then what if the next labs show nothing. I just don't know what to do then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kushpacks said:


> I don't have the test on hand but from what I can comprehend everything was in range. He forgot to order the anti-tpo and some other test I asked... he seems to have his mind made up that its just anxiety. Why the frizzy hair and the cold intolerance, and then what if the next labs show nothing. I just don't know what to do then.


In range is only a guideline. Many of us don't feel good in range. You do need antibodies' tests.

If this doc has not "listened", I think it would be in your best interest to find one that will.

Here are recommended tests.............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Let us know how you make out w/ all of this.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I needed to take 80 mg inderal 3x a day when I was in thyroid storm to keep my heart rate down and my heart palpitations under control. I was not able to reduce my dose until my thyroid was removed. Prior to my Graves diagnosis, my doc had done a EKG and told me there was a slight benign abnormality in my heart rhythm, that was causing me to feel my heart more than usual. I insisted on thyroid testing, and was glad I did.

If you post your lab results with the reference ranges we can help you interpret them. "Normal" is not a really useful result since we are all different and feel good at different places in the range.


----------

